#  > Prikbord >  > Wie schrijft die blijft >  Kerstwonder Marcouch: 'Ook Marokkaanse jongeren willen laten zien wie ze zijn, gun ze dat'.

## Revisor

Ahmed Marcouch, burgemeester van Arnhem. Beeld Patrick Post
*
Opinie Bestaansrecht*

*Ook Marokkaanse jongeren willen laten zien wie ze zijn, gun ze dat*

Bezie de euforie na de prestaties van Marokko op het WK als een uit de kast komen, schrijft burgemeester van Arnhem Ahmed Marcouch. Deze jongeren willen ook zichzelf mogen zijn.

*Ahmed Marcouch* 24 december 2022

Alsof zij uit een kast moesten breken, zo explosief vierden de Marokkaans-Nederlandse jongeren de successen van het Marokkaanse elftal. Euforisch als homos op de Gay Pride, opgelucht te mogen zijn wie zij zijn. De jongeren zelf en vooral wij hadden Qatar nodig om te ontdekken dat zij winnaars kunnen zijn.

_Volkskrant_-cartoonist Jos Collignon reageerde met het clich van straatrovers: twee Marokkaanse jongens op een brommer grissen de WK-cup uit de handen van Fifa-topman Infantino. _De Volkskrant_ haalde de cartoon gelukkig van de website. Maar wat gaan wij doen, wij gezagsdragers?

Tot groot verdriet van Marokkaans-Nederlandse vaders zoals ik duiken onze kinderen al zo lang de kast in, dat ze zelf niet anders weten. Sinds 2002 worden zij aanhoudend gecriminaliseerd, zoals de schets van Collignon bevestigt: hoe mooi ook de prestaties, zij zitten gevangen in het straatroversclich.

Maar _de Volkskrant_ haalde de tekening wel van de website. Dus laten wij ons niet meteen ingraven in de discussies over de vrijheid van meningsuiting, en nu ook stilstaan bij de vrijheid van jongeren die wij steeds groepsgewijs het hok in duwen: wat doen wij ze aan? Het is onmenselijk in een kast te zitten, beducht om ontdekt te worden, omdat je niet mag laten zien wie je bent. Dt zegt de opgeluchte huldiging van de Marokkaanse voetballers: dit zijn wij. Een week na het WK juicht heel Marokko nog steeds, met de voetbalmoeders voorop. 
*
Verstoppen*

Het WK voetbal was een droom. De realiteit is dat je uit het Nederlandse leven wordt verbannen als je jezelf bent. Willen jongeren die geen Jan, Piet of Marie heten een geschikte baan vinden, dan moeten zij hun herkomst verstoppen, bijvoorbeeld anoniem solliciteren. Willen zij de horeca in, dan is onderduiken in een lichtgekleurde vriendengroep de methode. Als acteurs krijgen ze vaak boevenrollen. Op straat willen ze niet opvallen, anders worden ze van de weg af gehaald. Bewijs maar eens dat je te vertrouwen bent.

Burgemeester, zeggen de kids tegen mij, ik ga wel naar school, maar u weet toch dat deze opleiding niets voor mij doet? Marcouch, zeggen hoogopgeleide professionele meiden: Hoe hard ik ook mijn best doe en hoe goed mijn resultaten ook zijn, het zal nooit genoeg zijn, ik kan elk moment eruit vallen  weet u toch.

Ik weet het, in 2017 stond PVV-leider Wilders met een spandoek voor het Arnhemse stadhuis zodra hij van mijn benoeming als burgemeester vernam. Dat ik veertig jaar het bloed uit mijn schoenen had gelopen, veegde hij weg op een oud laken met een zwarte stift. En wat zien Marokkaans-Nederlandse jongeren? Zij zien dat dat wij het geweld van boze boeren demonstraties noemen, maar hn vuurwerk noemen wij rellen. 
*
Voortdurend vraagtekens*

Wij zijn altijd heel kritisch over de inzet van nieuwkomers om Nederlands te leren, kinderen goed op te voeden, hard te werken en liefde voor Nederland te ontwikkelen. Wij plaatsen voortdurend vraagtekens bij hun goede wil en doorzettingsvermogen. Maar laten we niet langer de hele Nederlands-Marokkaanse gemeenschap zo vijandig bekijken dat die collectief de kast in duikt. Laten wij leren onderscheid te maken tussen wie deugt en wie niet. Laten we het bestaansrecht verdedigen van mensen om te zijn wie zij zijn. Zodat ze daarvoor niet het WK in Qatar nodig hebben.

Dit zijn jonge Nederlanders die trots zijn op hun ouders, die in ons land bleven voor hen. Ze zijn blij het groepsoordeel over hen als straatrovers radicaal te kunnen afschudden. Die trots drukken ze uit met een vlag. Dat is geen nationalisme. Het is net als de regenboogvlag; een teken van hoop er te mogen zijn. Die euforische opluchting gaat voorbij. Dus wat doen wij? Natuurlijk bestrijden wij criminaliteit, ik sta voorop. Maar daarna komt de echte strijd, om mensen te waarderen als echte mensen. 
*
Een veiliger wereld in*

Iedereen heeft het over de beker, maar de echte prestatie heet: uit de kast komen, een veiliger wereld in. Dat is wat de simpele One Love-band in het verre Qatar bereikte voor jongens uit Nederland die de droom van hun opas waarmaken: succesvol terug naar Marokko. Niet uit nationalisme, maar om een plek te vinden waar het vanzelfsprekend is te zijn wie je bent.

Jongens en meisjes, hou vast waar je achter kwam: je mag er zijn. Wees Marokkaans, Amazigh, moslim, Arnhemmer, Nederlander. Maakt niet uit waar je begint in deze reeks, als jij het maar bent, opdat je er ook voor anderen voluit kunt zijn.


https://www.trouw.nl/opinie/ook-maro...-dat~b788d18f/



Blijft nog wel hangen in een voor hem reeds succesvolle homo-uit-de-kast paradepaardje frame.

----------


## Bart.NL

> Blijft nog wel hangen in een voor hem reeds succesvolle homo-uit-de-kast paradepaardje frame.


Marokkaanse jongeren zijn net homo's. Ze willen laten zien wie ze zijn.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.
In de buurt waar veilige landers zijn is het altijd kerst. Maar daar hoor je revisor en marcouch niet over. In het OV, buurtwinkeltjes etc. Marokko treitert Nederland door deze "kleine" groep niet terug te willen. Waarom kan Marokko wel grenzen sluiten voor Marokkanen en de EU niet?


*'Geen openheid geheime deal marokko. Wat wil nederland verbergen' - 25 nov 2022*

De vraag 'Wat heeft Marokko te verbergen?' wordt niet gesteld. Waarom wil Marokko niet tonen wie ze is? Waarom zijn ze er niet trots op mensenrechten te schenden?

*Aso AZC's - 19 apr 2019*

.

----------


## gadjo dilo

Gun ze dat
Smeekbede? 

Ondertussen loopt de teller aardig op met extreemrechtste partijtjes in Den Haag. racisme dagelijkse kost bij overheidsinstellingen. 
Komt broederliefde met dat naef stukje tekst. Dat zal ze wel ff doen denken

----------


## gadjo dilo

> .
> In de buurt waar veilige landers zijn is het altijd kerst. Maar daar hoor je revisor en marcouch niet over. In het OV, buurtwinkeltjes etc. Marokko treitert Nederland door deze "kleine" groep niet terug te willen. Waarom kan Marokko wel grenzen sluiten voor Marokkanen en de EU niet?
> 
> 
> *'Geen openheid geheime deal marokko. Wat wil nederland verbergen' - 25 nov 2022*
> 
> De vraag 'Wat heeft Marokko te verbergen?' wordt niet gesteld. Waarom wil Marokko niet tonen wie ze is? Waarom zijn ze er niet trots op mensenrechten te schenden?
> 
> *Aso AZC's - 19 apr 2019*
> ...


Jij komt ook geen steek verder.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Jij komt ook geen steek verder.



Noem dan n lid die hier enige ontwikkeling of progressie heeft doorgemaakt de afgelopen tijd. Revisor misschien? Het is hier een podium van mensen die alleen naar hun eigen gelijk luisteren. Iedereen heeft zijn mening in beton gegoten. Er vind geen "discussie" plaats maar een reeks monologen. Argumenten doen er geheel NIET toe. Een sprekend voorbeeld zijn de vele Oekrane topics. Geef mij n voorbeeld van een discussie waarin iemand door de argumenten van de ander tot een geheel ander inzicht is gekomen. Mijn god, ik ben juist een van de weinigen die daadwerkelijk is gedraaid in de discussie over Palestina. Volg gewoon eens wat leden en kijk of ze een significante draai hebben gemaakt in een topic. Ik heb dat helemaal niet gezien nog. Dus hier is eigenlijk nergens progressie. Wie zoekt naar nuance en discussie op basis van argumenten is op dit haatforum tegen het westen totaal op de verkeerde plaats.



.

----------


## Bart.NL

Er is geen reden om van standpunt te veranderen als je gelijk hebt. En de meeste mensen denken dat ze gelijk hebben.

----------


## mrz

Haatforum tegen het westen, lol!

Ook gewoon Jalouzie misschien hoor...

Net als reden waarom ze mij niks gunden en ik had vriendinnetje maar blijkbaar wilden ze ipv mij meisjes die niet mijn vriendinnetje waren geld geven (...) omdat ze zonder goede reden boos of "jalours" waren... man, doe het dan meteen goed en gun vriendinnetje gewoon??? Wtf man.

Ik ben ervoor het marrokaanse voetbal te supporten door nederlandse voetbalteams waarin marokkanen zitten geld te geven. (...)

Jeminee!!! Vergeven kan heel makkelijk zijn, of zijn ik en vriendinnetje de enigen in het westen die dat kunnen?

My god!!! 😀

----------


## gadjo dilo

> Noem dan n lid die hier enige ontwikkeling of progressie heeft doorgemaakt de afgelopen tijd. Revisor misschien? Het is hier een podium van mensen die alleen naar hun eigen gelijk luisteren. Iedereen heeft zijn mening in beton gegoten. Er vind geen "discussie" plaats maar een reeks monologen. Argumenten doen er geheel NIET toe. Een sprekend voorbeeld zijn de vele Oekrane topics. Geef mij n voorbeeld van een discussie waarin iemand door de argumenten van de ander tot een geheel ander inzicht is gekomen. Mijn god, ik ben juist een van de weinigen die daadwerkelijk is gedraaid in de discussie over Palestina. Volg gewoon eens wat leden en kijk of ze een significante draai hebben gemaakt in een topic. Ik heb dat helemaal niet gezien nog. Dus hier is eigenlijk nergens progressie. Wie zoekt naar nuance en discussie op basis van argumenten is op dit haatforum tegen het westen totaal op de verkeerde plaats.
> 
> 
> 
> .


Wat hier op het forum allemaal gebeurt dat hou ik niet zo bij. Ben jaren niet op dit forum geweest. En ja, mensen zijn koppig. Niet het vermogen tot een ander inzicht te komen of niet het lef dat toe te geven. Niets menselijks is ons vreemd. 

Inhoudelijk
Wat heeft een verdrag met dat stuk te maken van Marcouch? 30 Marokkanen die niet in het land mogen zijn tegenover 400.000 die dat wel mogen. Ik zie een ander discussie. Het zegt wat over jou om dat aan te halen.

----------

